# News from PUERTO RICO ?



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Anyone have information on how things are going in Puerto Rico? I think this definitely is a SHTF situation. 

Seems like some reporters are finally filing stories today but not hearing much . The USS Kearsarge was unloading supplies yesterday and it seems like the USS Comfort will be there in a week, 9 Blackhawks from Ft. Campbell and some National Guard C130 Aircraft are arriving but that is about all I have heard. 

Sounds like they need thousands of air missions - medevac and supply . Lots of roads opened and drivers to come back to work to move food and water. 

Getting desperate. 

I was wondering how someone with solar power came thru - did they loose the panels or did they survive ? I would think many folks had rainwater collection systems The roof is gone but I would think they still have water in barrels?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

News reports are that the electrical grid in Puerto Rico is about90% down. Don't know if that is true or not, but the pics are devastating. 

I sure hope the US Federal Government does not send 1 thin dime to Puerto Rico.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They have been broke for years, crying for US support, and bailout.
Whose fault is that?--- storm not withstanding??


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

This is a major clusterfuk with the asswipes shipping bottled water rather than water filters which can purify many thousands of gallons.

I'm sorry for those effected, but it was only a matter of time until a storm this size hit. They won't be freezing but need shelter from the rain and sun. I can see insect borne illnesses becoming a problem as well as water borne. Sewers won't be working until the grid is back up.

How is that island for growing their own food? If the crops are left.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

another excuse for 1,000s to come into the US as "refugees" with absolutely no intention of going back - there's still 1,000s of Haitians collecting US welfare that have overstayed their refugee status - ICE getting ready to round them up and deport ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> another excuse for 1,000s to come into the US as "refugees" with absolutely no intention of going back - there's still 1,000s of Haitians collecting US welfare that have overstayed their refugee status - ICE getting ready to round them up and deport ....


Send them all to the Clintoon foundation of graft and theivery


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Since I started the thread I have seen several news reports. 

Money - Sounds like some people are surprised that they do not have working ATM's and cash registers. 
I would hope long time readers would know to have a cash supply in mostly small bills 1, 5, 10 and 20 's. I know many have gold or silver and for a complete life as we know it ended event and I think they are right . But for the normal crap that happens every couple of years you want legal tender in small bills. Also comes in handy if you lose a job . 

Buildings - Build to survive the worst weather you can expect to have. I know my place would not survive a hurricane but I know if we are in the tornado/ fail out shelter we will survive a tornado. I would have to build differently if I lived along the coast I would want a 2 story reinforced concrete building on a raised base. Concrete roof with hurricane windows, either shutters or boarded over . Vented generator on the 2nd floor with Fuel and other supplies stored in a Conex that is strapped down. 

Vehicles/boats- in hurricane areas how do you protect your vehicles and boats ? In my tornado area I park vehicles in different buildings hoping one survives but if it is an F5 that is not going to happen. I see a lot of flooded out vehicles and others damaged by being parked next to downed trees and collapsed buildings. 

Live Stock- I understand many put their horses in houses as they do not have barns just a shed for some shade in the tropics. Except blizzards and ice storms I let my horse and cattle go where they want. I do not actually have to pen them as they go in the barn during a blizzard. Winter I have to have a way of keeping water in the trough from freezing or I have to break ice on the pond. Fortunately they do not have to worry about ponds freezing. 

Food supplies - they need to be stored so they survive not sure how stockpiles did what with buildings destroyed and so much flooding I think many who thought they had food lost it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well the last tidbit I heard was Six navy ships trying to help. Sir Trumpster was on TV saying how much the victims appreciated our help. Rush says the power grid aint going to be down as long as anybody is perdicting. Those folks know how to survive Hurricanes. From having did security on quite a few Salsa dances I learned dont be the only one in your village to running a generator when the power is out. Folks will think you a rich boy and come kill you and take your stuff. lol.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It is a total mess down there. 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...d975285475e_story.html?utm_term=.0367a577b0c4

Hurricane Maria destroys hundreds of homes, knocks out power across Puerto Rico | Fox News

https://www.navytimes.com/news/your...hospital-ship-comfort-heading-to-puerto-rico/

very little power, many roads out, 
Navy Times says they only have potable water to about 42% of the island. 
Satellite Photos Highlight Dire Situation in Puerto Rico After Devastation From Hurricane Maria | KTLA

Puerto Rico is a U.S. territory and they are all U.S. citizens. We will send much relief supplies and spend a fortune we don't have to help rebuild the island. As many as want to, can come to the mainland and start over here. You may not like it but, that's all there is to it.


----------

